# kostenlose Visualisirung für Simatic kompatible SPS           Nur bei INSEVIS



## INSEVIS-Service (31 März 2017)

*kostenlose Visualisierung für Simatic kompatible SPS           Nur bei INSEVIS*

Hallo

ab sofort bietet INSEVIS eine kostelose Visualisierung für Simatic kompatible SPS'en mit Ethernet RFC 1006 an.

unbeschränkte Laufzeit, unbeschränkte Variablenanzahl

komfortabler Variablenimport aus Step7 Classic oder TIA V13 (V14 demnächst)

Zur Visualisierung auf PC mit Archivierung der Meldungen und Meßwerte.
Für einfachere Anforderungen oder zur Inbetriebnahme.

Software downloaden auf www.insevis.de


----------



## Senator42 (31 März 2017)

> ab sofort .. eine kostelose Visualisierung für Simatic kompatible SPS'en .. an.


ist damit die "RemoteStage 1.0.4.28" gemeint ?

auf der Webseite "Download, Software" ist nichts weiteres zu finden.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (31 März 2017)

Richtig, unsere Remotestage wurde erweitert, daß die Daten lokal auf dem PC gespeichert werden.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (1 April 2017)

Hallo

hat das was mit dem 1.April zu tun ? Oder gilt das dauerhaft ?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (2 April 2017)

Hallo

Nein, kein Aprilscherz 

Wir haben nur unsere kostenlose Tools etwas erweitert, um Step7 Programmierern und Inbetriebnehmern 
eine Visualisierung (analog etwa Webvisu) zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Das funktioniert mit allen Simatic kompatiblen Steuerungen über RFC 1006. 

Einfach mal ausprobieren: Visustage downloaden - Bild erstellen - Variablen aus Step7 oder TIA importieren - online gehen.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (18 Mai 2017)

Hallo 

kurze Doku dazu:

Anhang anzeigen Gratis_Remote_Visualisierung.pdf


----------



## Fabpicard (1 August 2017)

Hab eure Software jetzt ein paar mal Angetestet, muss sagen das mir das ganz gut gefällt.

Bei einer Sache, bin ich jedoch auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen:

Eine 400er mit Ethernet-CP funktioniert auf Anhieb.
Dann habe ich eine 312er die über MPI mit einem Rex300 verbunden ist, den ich nur auf der LAN-Seite als "NetLink-Adapter" nutze.
In Step7 eine "Platzhalter-CPU" eingefügt und für die Siemens-Software funktioniert das problemlos...
Nur mit der RemoteStage habe ich noch keine Verbindung hinbekommen.

Auf der 312er sehe ich aber, das solange diese einen Verbindungsaufbau versucht, eine Verbindung belegt ist (wenn man den Verbindungstyp ändert, wechselt auch die Belegung auf der CPU)
Jedoch kommt die R-S auch im Wireshark scheinbar nicht über den Verbindungsaufbau hinaus.

Wenn gewünscht, kann ich euch gerne die Einstellungen und einen Wireshark-Mitschnitt zukommen lassen 
(ich versuche nur 1 Variable auszulesen aktuell)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (1 August 2017)

Hallo

kann es sein, dass nicht genug Verbindungsresourcen. Frei sind ? 

Jede RFC1006 Verbindung stellt eine PG. OP Verbindung dar. 

Wieviel Verbindungen kann der Rex300 Routen ?


----------



## Fabpicard (2 August 2017)

Das Rex-Teil kann definitiv mehr als die 312er, denn die kann nur 6 
Eine ist davon immer von dem OP3 belegt, eine belege ich mit dem PG und die 3te belegt theoretisch dann die R-S, so ist auch die Anzeige online auf der CPU.

Wobei die R-S noch vor dem CPU-Status vom PG gestartet wurde (also die erste Verbindung über den Rex aufgebaut hat). Stelle ich bei der die Resource auf 3, wird die Verbindung auf der CPU auch brav unter "Sonstige-Verbindungen" gelistet...

Ich teste morgen (ähm, gleich  ) mal noch mit einer anderen Anlage, ist zwar eine 315er aber die hat einen echten NetLink von DeltaL dran über den auch schon ein KTP400 erfolgreich zugreift...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Fabpicard (2 August 2017)

So, die Auflösung:
Zuerst mit einer 315 und NetLink getestet, geht direkt.

Dann hab ich bei Helmholz angerufen und in den Rex300 ist wie vermutet ein NetLink verbaut, jedoch stammte dessen Firmware (innerhalb der Rex-Firmware) noch aus einer Zeit, bei der diese Dinge noch nicht wirklich möglich waren...

Also extra Datei bekommen, langwieriges 2-Stufiges Upgrade durchgeführt und schon tut die RemoteStage was sie tun soll 

Somit wird der nächste Schritt, dann die Konfigurierung das sich die Minianwendung beim Öffnen über Autostart, direkt mit der CPU verbindet und keine Knöpfe mehr hat 
(Kann man eigentlich auch zu mehr als 1er CPU gleichzeitig verbinden? Das wäre für einen "Störungsübersichtsbildschirm" natürlich absolut genial, dann noch unter Linux auf dem Pi lauffähig... *träum*     )

Scherz bei Seite:
Ihr habt da echt gute Arbeit geleistet!

MfG Fabsi


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (3 August 2017)

Hallo

bei mehreren CPU s könnte man die Remotestage mehrfach ausführen.

Je Visuprojekt kann man nur 1 CPU anlegen.


----------

